# Festool Sortainer/Systainer



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ok J, how many trips to get that set up?


Usually 3, stand - saw - tables. I've had the sawhelper for 5-6 years, and never thought it was any trouble to set-up, even if I was setting up/tearing down every day (95 % of my stuff has been of the sort where I just set up and tear down in a clients home/garage 1 or 2 times during a project though).

The advantages of the table _far _out-weigh any set-up time. I've got a set of the 9' tables, which I use most of the time, and also a set of the 5' tables for tighter spaces.

If you don't have a sawhelper already, your decision has been made for you, as the manufacturer has been out of business for a year or two. Might be able to find a used one, but most people hang on to 'em forever...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

WestwoodHomes said:


> Thanks, I work the same way. Up to this point I have been using milk crates, totes. etc for task specific kits. I really just like the organization of the sys/sortainers.


It Really changes the paradigm... one of the unforeseen benefits is Little side/fixit jobs are much more profitable. 

Pull the kit/kits you need and you are setup.

My trim kit was the first video that was on the Fog site.

The other kit I would suggest you look into is a Screwgun/ screw kit. like a Sys 1 or 2 for your gun, batteries and charger and a sort 12 under it (some will say that the sort and screws are a bad combo as the screws can catch and lodge drawers, but I find it much handier than unlocking tabs all the time to get to little boxes.)

Craig

Besides if you don't like them I still need 14-15 for the SYStem to be complete.


----------



## fredwis (Apr 5, 2009)

I am with Darcey and Craig. I just ordered 10 Systainers from Mysystainer.com and picked up 4 more from my local Woodcraft that had all old pricing on them that they honored :thumbup:. It cost me a small fortune but it enables me to put all my other non Festool tools in them. Fewer trips to and from the truck, better organization in my truck and better presentation to clients and customers. I can take some pics this week if anyone wants to see anything specific. 

Regards,
Fred


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

People don't believe us 'followers' but, once you start going that way, it makes things so much simpler.

They pay for themselves with saved time.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I was a non believer, But now i have seeeeeeen the light!!! 

X2 for the multimaster, i used to say no way i was gonna buy that for what they wanted,Sure enough i drank the red coolaid as well:whistling


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

This is bad, very bad. I am going to go broke. I guess it's time to up my o&p number.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I think future festool posts will need to be moved to the politics and religion threads.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Im doing the same thing. I need about 24 boxes in total and they are going where my Stanley storage boxes are on a slide out rack that will keep them out the way. Just got a big job for a full house remodel so i told my wife it looks like a kapex and sortainer kit is on the horizon.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

thom said:


> I think future festool posts will need to be moved to the politics and religion threads.


Is there a cult section down in the basement?:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Is there a cult section down in the basement?:laughing:


 
If there was then you would be the ring leader warner :thumbsup:


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

It may be a green cult, but the systainers work to get your tools organized (Green ones, dark blue, light blue, black, orange and even some of those yellow ones).


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The coloured boxes are GREAT for loose finishing nails and small screws but they are NDG for coallated nails since they don't offer enough depth. If you have alot of different types of nails then use a sortainer 6 and a systainer to go ontop for your guns, add a roll-board and your in business.










Ok there arn't any coallated nails in this pic but I promise then are in the bottom row.:thumbup:


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

The more Festool posts I see the more I fear of sub-prime loans being given to builders/tradesmen to feed possibly unhealthly tool addictions. Lets just hope in 15 or 20 years we don't have a repeat of what we are going through now, just people talking about the Green Kool-Aid bubble bursting. Ah, whom I kidding. I'm planning on buying a TS 55 next week. Figure I wouldn't drink the kool-aid, just hook it to an IV.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have been getting my systainers from Japan Woodworker. They have a good selection of colors, which is great to spot the one you need.

The "Fluke Systainer" contains a Fluke clamp meter and some accessories. The multimeter in the picture is an old Craftsman that is about to be replaced, so I haven't cut out a spot for it. 

On the "Hilti Systainer" the PMP34 is missing. It is being serviced, and should be back in a few days. Cracked a lens. Don't ask how!:furious:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice way to color coordinate.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Darcy,
I was thinking the same thing, Fancy

Nice kit Rustbucket:thumbup:

Craig


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Thanks! I also color coordinate my outfit depending on what tools I'll be using that day:blink::laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Rustbucket said:


> Thanks! I also color coordinate my outfit depending on what tools I'll be using that day:blink::laughing:


Angus wear?












and his "helper"










Craig


----------



## Fyrzowt (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the green tools, and own a couple. But unless you need the stack-ability - these make sense to me for the $$. 

Dave

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That's what RS really looks like?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

dont know what the containers retail for but saw a few on ebay the other day around 30 to 50. also saw other sets aroun 300. dunno how much time was left but im sure thers more. just a heads up.


----------



## user30697 (Aug 15, 2008)

systainers ain't a festool product. there made by tanos and come in different colors. heres a link
http://www.tanos.de/default.asp?lid=En&oid=000
leevalley sells them too. 
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=64664&cat=1,43326


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> systainers ain't a festool product. there made by tanos and come in different colors. heres a link
> http://www.tanos.de/default.asp?lid=En&oid=000
> leevalley sells them too.
> http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.a...64&cat=1,43326


Thanks but I think every systainer owner is aware.:thumbsup: Do you know who owns Festool and who owns Tanos?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

http://www.tooltechnicsystems.com/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

DING DING DING DING DING


Correct but no prize awarded.:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> DING DING DING DING DING
> 
> 
> Correct but no prize awarded.:thumbup:


I want some of those Protool tools.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I want some of those Protool tools.


Yeah, they look pretty good. Almost like a more "industrial" grade than Festool, if that makes sense. Would be fun to have a peek. I wonder if there are any plans on bringing them over this side of the pond?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Rustbucket said:


> Yeah, they look pretty good. Almost like a more "industrial" grade than Festool, if that makes sense. Would be fun to have a peek. I wonder if there are any plans on bringing them over this side of the pond?


I can tell you for sure, no.

It's Festool's sister company and you are right, they are geared to rough site work, yet still able to do really precise work.

I think they may be borrowing one of Protool's impact drivers though.
I heard they are trying to make the first quiet impact driver.:shifty:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I heard they are trying to make the first quiet impact driver.:shifty:


Now that would be an improvement! As much as I like impact drivers, I hate the noise. Almost to the point of not using them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quite impact? Whats next a water powered engine?

The protool line looks fantastic, I wouldn't mind seeing the Mafell rail saw with the flexible rail make its way here too! Why does Europe have all the cool stuff?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Quite impact? Whats next a water powered engine?
> 
> The protool line looks fantastic, I wouldn't mind seeing the Mafell rail saw with the flexible rail make its way here too! Why does Europe have all the cool stuff?


The Mafell stuff is available here. There is one dealer and it takes a while to get the products.

I'm telling you, Festool wants to put out the quietest impact driver on the market. That has been the biggest complaint of many people is the noise.

I refuse to use my makita or bosch anywhere inside something, gives me a headache.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They would do well making it quite. If i hold my impact with my hands so it impacts the noise is pretty quite. I think the bulk of noise comes from the metal on metal contact of the screw and bit.


----------

